# LED lights fitted on mhome?



## 103561

Has anyone fitted LED lights in their Mhome? If so ...any feedback pls?


----------



## hilldweller

rob-angi said:


> Has anyone fitted LED lights in their Mhome? If so ...any feedback pls?


Many of us.

Some complain the pure white is too glaring.

I've used the yellow/white that matches an incandescent bulb.

Saves about 75% battery drain.

Not cheap.

www.ultraleds.co.uk

Another one in the discount list is cheaper but I've not tried them.


----------



## RainDancer

Hi. rob-angi
Changed mine in the lounge area spotlights from halogen, loading went down to 0.5 amps from 3.3 amps. It was well worth the money changing the lamps. Hope this helps.


----------



## Rocles

Fitted just 2 of the 4 so far with LEDs...great, went for the warm version, the standard are far too blue. As mentioned by others, tiny current draw, and run totally cool. Going to change the others soon too.


----------



## JockandRita

rob-angi said:


> Has anyone fitted LED lights in their Mhome? If so ...any feedback pls?


Hi rob-angi,

We have changed all the 10 watt ones halogens, (11 in total), and the two festoon bulbs, but have not changed the three strip lights, as we haven't found an acceptable replacement as yet without changing the whole light fitment.

As Hilldweller wrote, not cheap, but good LED's from the link he provided.

HTH,

Jock.


----------



## peejay

Same here;

Replaced all ours, we have the warm ones in the living area's and 2 x white ones in the toilet room.

We got ours from Aten Lighting, they will give a MHF discount as well. 

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-429474.html#429474

pete


----------



## framptoncottrell

I've changed all the interior halogen lights to LEDs. There are four blue-white LEDs and 3 yellow-white LEDs. I agree that the yellow-white ones are warmer, but they are less bright for the same consumption. Even so, I find the blue-white LEDs too harsh to use as reading lights. I have five fluorescent lamps but they are inherently more efficient than tungsten/halogen, though less efficient than LEDs, so I won't bother trying to find replacements for those.

I've just checked the awning light and that is a 12v 21 watt tungsten sidelamp bulb, so that will have to go!

Dr (musical, not medical) Roy


----------



## Vennwood

Ditto the above. Best move we ever did as far as battery drain is concerned. I also agree with the comments about white v yellow - we have gone for white in toilet area and bedroom spots as we think the white is better for reading.

Little tip though - If you are switching just the halogen bulbs with the 2 prong bayonet fitting then go for the new style bulbs G4 with 6 LED's as they are slightly smaller than the 21 LED and fit better without any loss of light. They are a bit more expensive but worth it in saving frustration trying to make the larger ones fit. Much cooler running as well - hardly any heat generated.

If I switched on all our lounge and toilet lights the ammeter would clock up 35 amps discharge, with all LED's on it barely flickers

Pete


----------



## hilldweller

framptoncottrell said:


> I've just checked the awning light and that is a 12v 21 watt tungsten sidelamp bulb, so that will have to go!


Check out the 6W dome at ultraleds. You could host the Halle outside your MH with the light from this.

Naturally you decide where to buy from.

http://www.ultraleds.co.uk/acdc-cool-white-leds-dome-light-lumen-p-1393.html


----------



## mangothemadmonk

We changed most of ours for

UltraLEDs Wide Angle Cool White G4 Led Bulb 7W

Had them for nearly two years and, (touch wood) can't fault them

Easy fit, low consumption and a nice light.

Johnny F


----------



## pneumatician

*Led Lights*

Changed our over bed and lounge lights.
Find the over bed 2 off absolutely fine but the lounge 3 off are a bit dim for comfortable reading.

Steve


----------



## Patrick_Phillips

We have fitted our MoHo out completely and are very pleased with the result.
If you are handy with a soldering iron, recommend the 5m strips (from UltraLEDs) as you just chop of the amount of light you need.
As others have gone for warm everywhere except kitchen and loo.
The best is having light in the wardrobe and cupboards...
Patrick


----------



## Rapide561

*LED's*

Hi

I retro fitted interior LED's to the Swift but reverted back to "normal" lighting in the loo and above the kitchen area. Elsewhere, the LED lighting was more than adequate and the power drain was much less than standard 12v lights.

Russell


----------



## 96511

The main roof light in our van is a 35w halogen which I would like to replace with a LED but I cannot find a direct replacement which will give the same light output. Anyone point out an equivalent ?


----------



## hilldweller

vaila2 said:


> The main roof light in our van is a 35w halogen which I would like to replace with a LED but I cannot find a direct replacement which will give the same light output. Anyone point out an equivalent ?


I bought 3 of the 10W round replacement LEDs and wired them in a triangle inside the normal Burstner shade. Very effective, much brighter and better spread than the power hungry spotlight bulb they replace.


----------



## framptoncottrell

hilldweller said:


> framptoncottrell said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've just checked the awning light and that is a 12v 21 watt tungsten sidelamp bulb, so that will have to go!
> 
> 
> 
> Check out the 6W dome at ultraleds. You could host the Halle outside your MH with the light from this.
> 
> Naturally you decide where to buy from.
> 
> http://www.ultraleds.co.uk/acdc-cool-white-leds-dome-light-lumen-p-1393.html
Click to expand...

Thanks, Brian. From the look of the Halle on the recent Prom, I'd rather have some of them inside the van, and then I wouldn't need any lights...

In fact I've ordered a 2 watt direct replacement (equivalent to 17 watts tungsten) from Ultraleds, since the present 21 watt bulb is powerful enough to illuminate most of a Caravan Club site.

Dr (musical, not medical) Roy


----------



## erneboy

Hello, I have changed all ours. Great job, huge power saving. Just today I have changed the two 8w strip lights (tubes) in our Dometic roof light replacing them with four (on each side) of the little flat GU4 6 led bulbs from Bedazzled on Ebay. To do this job you need to find and bring round a 12v feed from the main block connector as the feed to the tubes is transformed to high voltage to suit the tubes. I now have low power lighting which I can turn on/off while in bed. Very pleased with the job and it looks fine as the bulbs are hidden behind the diffusers which covered the original tubes. Make sure any bulbs you buy will tolerate voltage fluctuations, 10 to 30v seems to be usual. I have used warm white through out, Regards Alan.


----------



## hilldweller

framptoncottrell said:


> From the look of the Halle on the recent Prom, I'd rather have some of them inside the van, and then I wouldn't need any lights...


You randy devil. I missed that. I have noticed this at other times though. I do wonder what hormones are rushing though a seriously fit female making passionate love to a double base on stage.

When I come back I want to be a double base.

Excuse me now, I'm in need of a cold shower.


----------



## sallytrafic

I replaced all of my inside halogens with LEDs by fitting LED replacements into the downlighters. Unfortunately the one I use when in bed didn't give a wide enough beam width so that one has gone back to being a halogen but it gets 20 mins a day use max so its not a huge drain


----------



## chapter

i have a led awning light see here
chapter


----------



## sallytrafic

chapter said:


> i have a led awning light see here
> chapter


Have you got a stockist for that one Chapter?


----------



## chapter

hi frank 
i go it at a show 
but you can order one from here
chapter


----------



## framptoncottrell

Thanks, guys and gals, for this strand. It finally got me round to investigating the awning light, as I've said above.

This morning I received my awning LED bulb from Ultraleds - return of post, as always.

It is a 2w white bulb with an equivalent rating of 17 watt, to replace the 21 watt tungsten side lamp bulb previously fitted. It is great!! I can't see the difference in brightness, though it's a little warmer. Importantly, with all the lights on in the Murvi, it looks like Blackpool Illuminations, and the total consumption is well under 0.5 amps. That's negligible drain on the two leisure batteries.

Isn't technology wonderful? Thanks again for prodding me.

Dr (musical, not medical) Roy


----------



## sennen523

*LED SRIPLIGHT.*

Hi All,
I have changed my spots to LED but now would like to change the switched striplight above the kitchen work top to an LED type. This is a switched type, mounted under the top cupboardand about 21 inch.
Is there any safety implications involved (near cooker) and does anyone sell switched units?
Any help would be appretiated.
Regards,


----------



## thegreatpan

I have changed my spots to LED but also would like to change the switched striplight above the kitchen work top and bench seat to an LED type.


----------



## vicdicdoc

Changed all our halogen lights for LED's and fitted 2 extra spotlights in the kitchen area also fitted with LED's but left the two strip lights in situ for when we're on hook-up & power isn't a problem, our consumption has gone down from [average of] 4amps to less than 1.5amp . . and thats with nearly all of them switched on including the 3 in the bathroom !
The 'warm white' is much kinder to the eyes than 'ice' white but those give a better light in the bathroom [but show up all the wrinkles] !


----------



## Bobfiggis

I agree with most of the comments already posted - I have replaced halogens and tungstens with LEDS/LED strips in the dinette & bathroom and am very happy with the result.

The issue which most people seem to have with LEDs is where they are used for reading - some people find them noticeably poorer and revert to halogens. This may be be caused by two factors:

1 - the difference in the type of light emitted. 
[align=justify:b36d963ee7]Halogens emit white light using the full spectrum of colours. 
LEDs do not, but emit in a narrow colour band which is "tweaked" to create [/align:b36d963ee7]a "white light"

2 - the reflectivity of paper to these different types of light

Given that people's eyes differ in sensitivity to light ( at the extreme people who are "colour blind" don't register certain colours - red/green commonly) it is not surprising that concentrated eye activity when reading is likely to make some people soon notice LEDs are different and therefore perceive them as poorer.

For reading etc it's down to personal comfort.


----------



## JockandRita

Our LED's (11 out of 13 halogens), are of the "warm white" type, and appear to be just as effective as the 10 watt halogens that they replaced, without the heat output and the power drain on the batteries. 

My gripe is that I cannot buy LED replacement tubes, to replace the florescent tubes using the same light fitment. That would make a major difference to our lighting needs, when not on hook up.

Anyone know of an LED LCD TV? :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Jock.


----------



## BEEGEE

I have an account with CPC- Farnell and get a regular leaflet. Recently they had LED strip lamps of varying lengths, I tried the 400 & 500mm ones and they are brilliant, they are cold or warm white. I for one will be changing all my florries as I've only tried them in the kitchen area, a far better light to work in. Not a bad price either start from £9.50+VAT


----------



## MattS

Hi

I have a Swift Escape 686 and the casing of the spotlights fitted under the cupboards get really hot so I can't put anything in those cupboards . I want to switch to LED lights to reduce the heat. 

Can I simply take the old halogen bulb out and fit an LEd one? Any recomendations?

Thanks

Matt


----------



## Jezport

Don,t confuse Pure white with Cool white. In my opinion some of the warm whites are too yellow, they are certainly more yellow than halogen bulbs. I prefer pure white which has a colour temperature of 4500K

Here is a breakdown of what different colour temperatures mean.


2500-3000K white with more yellowy tinge 
4500K white without blue tinge. 
6500K white with blue tinge.


----------



## TR5

MattS said:


> Hi
> 
> I have a Swift Escape 686 and the casing of the spotlights fitted under the cupboards get really hot so I can't put anything in those cupboards . I want to switch to LED lights to reduce the heat.
> 
> Can I simply take the old halogen bulb out and fit an LEd one? Any recomendations?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Matt


Yes you can. Just take a bulb out and identify the fitting, and then purchase an equivilant replacement.

See the reference to UltraLeds earlier in this thread.


----------



## Zebedee

JockandRita said:


> Anyone know of an LED LCD TV? :lol: :lol: :lol:
> Jock.


Everything comes to he who waits Jock!! 

>> Here << . . . . a tad large for the van though! 8O

Dave


----------



## JockandRita

Zebedee said:


> . . . . a tad large for the van though! 8O
> 
> Dave


And a tad too heavy as well no doubt. :lol:

Cheers Dave. :wink:

Jock.


----------



## Westkirby01

*18" strip*

We purchased an 18" LED strip for £25. to replace the lounge area light which had 3 tubes. It has 21 LEDs. Not impressed. Light not enough. White light feels cold. Going back to normal lights.
Will probably put the strip outside for exterior illumination


----------



## Zebedee

Saw some at the show today which were too bright to stare at for long.

They came in a 5 metre strip for £100 and could be cut into any multiple of 3 LEDs for very varied use. (No doubt they will soon be available in shorter lengths - if not already. Haven't had a chance to check yet.)

The light was very harsh and would not be very restful in the van, but they do (apparently) also come in "warm" white.

This type of SMD is very new, and therefore expensive, but the light output was unbelievable!

Dave


----------



## Marilyn

At the risk of seeming stupid (well, I am when it comes to this sort of thing) can anyone help me to decide which LED light to buy, please?

I have managed to work out that what I have in the MH now is G4 (I think!) - piccy below.

I've looked at all the LEDs on offer at Aten Lighting, Outdoor bits and others and simply haven't a clue what to buy. I did try emailing one of the companies (can't remember which) but didn't get a reply.

Any knight in shining armour willing to come to my rescue?

t.i.a.
Marilyn


----------



## ThePrisoner

Marilyn said:


> At the risk of seeming stupid (well, I am when it comes to this sort of thing) can anyone help me to decide which LED light to buy, please?
> 
> I have managed to work out that what I have in the MH now is G4 (I think!) - piccy below.
> 
> I've looked at all the LEDs on offer at Aten Lighting, Outdoor bits and others and simply haven't a clue what to buy. I did try emailing one of the companies (can't remember which) but didn't get a reply.
> 
> Any knight in shining armour willing to come to my rescue?
> 
> t.i.a.
> Marilyn


go to page 8 of this brochure for full details. Thsi is where I bought mine from
http://www.caktanks.com/files/CAK_09_66-74_led_&_halogen_Lighting.pdf


----------



## macone48

Bought mine from these nice people:

Ultra Leds

HTH

Trev


----------



## CliveMott

Yes,
The same as most in our van, its UG46ACWW a 6 chip LED jobbie. Ultraleds are good. So are Camper Care (AKA Aten I believe) who advertise on this forum who supplied ours and visit most shows including the NEC last month. 

I fitted a 10 chip replacement (it just fitted) in one downlighter over a mirror for those who might do make up!

Re floursecent lighting, efficiency they are not far apart, however Camper care do do a direct replacement tube full of chip Leds. Just change it if you feel compelled. I did not bother.

Re the awning light, ours was made by Hella and had three festoon bulbs. It now has three Festoon LED replacements, its brilliant!. No need to change the fitting.

C.


----------



## MicknPat

Our RV has numerous lights similar to this one not only in the ceilings but also under the cupboards and external lockers.










Each light takes two 21watt bayonet bulbs which we replaced with this type of LED light.










Mick


----------



## Marilyn

The Prisoner: thanks for that link to caktanks.com - it looks very helpful so I think I should be able to get it sorted now.

Thanks also to macone48 and Clive

Isn't this forum wonderful? 

Marilyn


----------

